# Another new puppy! Meet Phoebe



## Phoebs (May 28, 2009)

We have been lurking, but I finally figured out how to do photos, so may I introduce to you Phoebe! 

In her prior life, she was Moptop's Burke, with a famous dance. Now she's a part of our family where she fits in perfectly. She loves to do tricks (dance, sit, down, give paw, "aw shucks" and more), go for walks, get brushed, have baths (or at least have treats during brush-out), and give my son face baths. She adores the beach, and ran like a maniac through the sand last week on vacation. More recently, she has discovered how to bark, which is less thrilling, but we can't all be perfect in every way! 

We recently signed up for the local SF Bay area Havanese meet-up group, and are hoping to meet other Havanese on the peninsula for play dates.


----------



## Phoebs (May 28, 2009)

She's not a corded Havanese, but I loved that hound dog expression the time I tried letting her drip dry.... "Mom, if there's no blow-dry, can there still please be treats???"


----------



## murphymoesmamma (Apr 1, 2009)

Phoebe is a doll, what a sweet little face she has! Welcome to the forum.


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

Yay! I am so glad you are 'coming out' on the forum...LOL!!
Phoebe is such a doll, Carter asks about her all the time-


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

She's so cute and I love her name!


----------



## HavaBaloo (Mar 24, 2009)

Hi and welcome to the forum! Phoebe you are such a sweetie, Baloo Bear sends puppy licks your way.


----------



## tabby2 (Jan 19, 2009)

Welcome! I love the one of Phoebe dripping wet and also the one with the little girl -- two cuties in that one! 

Jane


----------



## earfax (Mar 24, 2008)

soooooooooooooooo cute!!!! welcome


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

Welcome. I love her name. She sure is a cutie.


----------



## DorothyS (Aug 11, 2009)

Love her racoon eyes - so cute!

Dorothy (Rascal and Pixie)


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

Welcome to the forum...Phoebe is such a doll.


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Whoo hooo, another S.F./Bay Area Havanese!!! :welcome: to the forum, Phoebe is adorable!!!


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

juliav said:


> *Whoo hooo, another S.F./Bay Area Havanese!!!* :welcome: to the forum, Phoebe is adorable!!!


Me too!
Welcome to the Forum. Hope to meet you soon at a play date


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Oh Hi! I was in love with little Burke and now I know why...she has grown into a beauty. Welcome Phoebe and Phoeb's mom.


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

What a cutie pie!


----------



## psvzum (Jun 11, 2009)

Your pictures are priceless! She's a beauty : )


----------



## Drew"s Mom (Jul 29, 2009)

Welcome. Phoebe is beautiful.


----------



## Ahava (May 25, 2009)

*welcome*

Wow more puppies photos - just love looking at them. Welcome Phoebe is a sweetie. Enjoy!

Anh


----------



## bethanay66 (Nov 2, 2008)

She is precious!


----------



## TAPAJ (Jun 21, 2009)

Welcome to the forum. Phoebe is beautiful! I can't wait to meet you both at a playdate!!!

Tracy & Chaucer


----------



## mimismom (Feb 15, 2009)

Very beautiful puppy!! What a sweetie!


----------



## marb42 (Oct 19, 2008)

Congrats on your puppy. Phoebe is soooo adorable. I love the pic of her in the flowers.
Gina


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Welcome!


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

Welcome to the group. She is a sweetie pie.


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*She was cute as a puppy, even cuter now!*

What an adorable girl. What a face, and your child too!

Welcome!


----------



## Phoebs (May 28, 2009)

Thank you all for the warm welcome!


----------



## fibtaylo (Jan 14, 2009)

Welcome and what a cutie!!


----------



## cloe's_mom (Aug 21, 2009)

Welcome - Phoebe looks a lot like Chloe might when she gets older. So cute.:welcome:


----------



## Phoebs (May 28, 2009)

Thanks! Yes, I love her "raccoon eyes", but they are a little obscured now that her hair is getting long. Actually, when I don't have in in a topnot, I tell people she's a miniature English Sheepdog. I think Chloe will probably look similar. 

One of fun things is watching her change. She was pure white with large black patches, but now the ticking is showing more, and she's got a lot of silver/gray along her spine. Definitely not pure white now. Her mum has lots and lots of pretty gray and her daddy is ticked too. I'm also thinking I see some chocolate instead of black in her big patch on her rump. Chocolate color that is...

I love how she is so eager to interact and learn tricks. It's only limited to how vigilant we are at teaching her, not by how well she can learn. And she's always willing.


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

Welcome Phoebe and her mom! It's great that you're in the Bay Area as there are lots of Forum friends living here. I live in Marin with my two boy Havs. Phoebe is darling and obviously quite brilliant ;-) . . . .your cute daughter looks ecstatic to have a puppy, what fun !


----------



## firefly (Aug 8, 2009)

Welcome Phoebe!!!!
She's such a cuuuuutie pie!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Welcome to you and sweet Phoebe!! I always liked Burke. A few of us were fighting over her. lol She sounds wonderfully entertaining and smart.

Here is a thread you might be interested in: http://havaneseforum.com/showthread.php?t=7178


----------



## Mraymo (Oct 30, 2007)

Welcome Phoebe and Phoebe's Mom. She's so cute. Thanks for posting pictures.


----------



## christie6104 (Apr 8, 2009)

What a princess! Welcome!


----------

